# sundon pits



## herts_urbex (Mar 29, 2008)

hello people this is my take on sundon pits its many tunnels and dumped cars i didnt take as many photos as i would of liked to but hey it was am awesome day but this wouldnt be possible without my friendly guide manix he also showed us some other sites but there for later.
honest officer i didnt see the sign





wash mill power




more tunnel




there i am




a big hole 




some nature




a wall




moss




tunnel (MY BEST SHOT)




nature reclaims




old structure demolished




hope you like
you can view em all here
croc


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, another quarry. Excellent stuff! Looks like quite a cool explore.

Cheers


----------



## Manix (Apr 3, 2008)

It so is..I may have to post some of my own pic from previous trips down if Herts_urbex doesnt mind.

Can believe we walked 12 Miles that day....I packed water proofs and everything, and what happened........It didnt rain...nordid we get stuck so the sleeping bag was pointles!

Nevermind..I look forward to our next meet!


----------



## cookiebizkit (Apr 3, 2008)

liking the tree pics maybe i should post my report of it.

As for the sleeping bag thing did you take two or is it very big.

And the 12 mile walk good on ya  


cookieb


----------



## herts_urbex (Apr 3, 2008)

Manix said:


> It so is..I may have to post some of my own pic from previous trips down if Herts_urbex doesnt mind.
> 
> Can believe we walked 12 Miles that day....I packed water proofs and everything, and what happened........It didnt rain...nordid we get stuck so the sleeping bag was pointles!
> 
> Nevermind..I look forward to our next meet!



go on manix do post em.


----------



## Manix (Apr 3, 2008)

In that case I will!

(Again sorry for not resizing them)





A lovely view of the bedfordshire angling clubs site.





Minature stalactites, evident of the limestone (an interesting feature)





A small hole in the ground





another small hole in the ground (leading to the same chamber)





view along where the railway once was (rails probably nicked by pikies)





the ladder was attached to the other side of the hole but was broken and filled in when the site was abandoned.





nowerdays health and safty would demand these be covered befor the site was abandoned





the back of the tunnel 





first view when tunnel is entered through first hole pictured





veiw of corigated metal roof





view from inside looking out





wheel of unknown use..looks like it could have been a cog or driven a chain





I was amazed at what is left (this would have contained a light bulb





ash and cinders from a steam engines fire box would have been emptied into this. there is now a telegraph pole plated in it





you may just about be able to see the hatch mechanism under the funnel





another light bulb holder..all thats missing is the bulb and the glass





a large fan or mechanism cover 


Pictures of the other tunnels may feature later on


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to see some more pics. Those bulb holders are great.  Cheers Manix.


----------



## Manix (Apr 4, 2008)

Im apreciated  YAY


----------



## scouserdave (May 18, 2008)

Great set of pics folks. I only potter around the actual chalk pit where all the abandoned cars are. Is this further in?


----------



## ricasso (May 20, 2008)

hi,what an excellent report,lovley photos of the pits,the wheel of unknown use looks like a flat belt pulley and an early one at that with the curved spokes,poss pre 30s,well done


----------

